# Expiring a lease



## balanga (Mar 3, 2019)

How do you expire a lease from the command line?

I assume any such instruction would work on pfSense...


----------



## unix4you2 (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi there.
I guess, Maybe stopping your dhcp server, deleting the leases file and starting again could help.

Look this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/dhcp-address-release.55890/

Could be similar.  Regards


----------

